# Ball jar Patent Design No 87167?



## jkern (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyone have any information on this jar? 

 Marked on bottom:

  DESIGN PATENT

 735-1

 No 87167

 Scarcity? Value?


----------



## jkern (Sep 19, 2010)

Bottom view:


----------



## towhead (Sep 22, 2010)

Does it say BALL on it?  Reminds me of a SPEA's Vinegar...-Julie


----------



## BillinMo (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's the info on it from Google Patents.  Design patent issued in 1932.  Unfortunately, doesn't mention what type of product it's used for.   

http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=YDdrAAAAEBAJ&dq=design+87167


----------



## jkern (Sep 22, 2010)

No, it doesn't say the word Ball on it. I just assumed because the lid is the the same size and type as a regular canning jar.



> RE: Ball jar Patent Design No 87167? - 9/22/2010 3:04:45 PMÂ  Â
> 
> BillinMo
> Super Member
> ...


----------



## jkern (Sep 22, 2010)

Off to my buddy's for ebaying.


----------

